# Future access to "Home Resort"



## goaliedave (Jan 5, 2022)

Newsletter this week says (couldn't copy paste sorry) in the transition to HVC,  "access to your home resort will not change". 

In the past DR has changed the composition of resorts in its different collections so i expect more in the future. Perhaps as they rebrand a resort into the new HVC , it'll be removed from DR Collection privileges for points members?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 5, 2022)

_ "access to your home resort will not change"._

It just stating the obvious.  No matter who manages the resort/s you own, you'll still have access to what you own. 

The question is "will members of "The Club"  still be able to access all the resorts in "the Club" "?  Or will HGVC move several resorts out of "the Club" and into HGVC only?

Since I'm not in "the Club" it doesn't matter to me


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 5, 2022)

Most of the DRI Members do not have a Home Resort but a Home Collection.


----------

